# 7 year old kid licks everything? Moms help



## whiskylollipop

Let's take a break from the furkids and talk about this human kid I've got lying around my house. She is 7, intelligent, outgoing and normal in nearly every way. But she has some kind of weird oral fixation where when she's absently watching TV and thinks no one's looking, she grabs stuff and starts mouthing/licking them. Like TV remotes, cups, toys, DVD cases, hairbrushes.

And I don't mean casual licking once or twice, but industriously swiping every inch of the object with her tongue, like she compulsively HAS to cover the whole thing in saliva. Is that normal?? I thought only teething toddlers put stuff in their mouth. But she's always been a chewy sort of kid.

Internet searches all seem to lead to some kind of OCD or sensory input disorder, but I don't see her behaviour as necessarily OCD in the "has to do it or she'll have a breakdown" way because she easily stops when someone says something. It seems more of an absent-minded "this is a good idea, I'd like to do this" kind of thing, like me when I get up at 3am to whip up some curry 'cause I feel like it dammit.

What is making her do this, could it be a dental thing (she is losing baby teeth) or some sort of mental tic? Or is it normal behaviour for kids this age?

I'd also like to mention that she is a skinny kid who rejects a lot of her food. She probably puts more inedible stuff in her mouth than actual proper food.


----------



## Bville

I think you should talk to her pediatrician about it and see what they suggest. I don't think it's normal and it does sound like the things you've found with your internet searches.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Ok I'm worried now. She's not my kid so I don't know if she has a regular pediatrician. I have no experience with kids so I thought I'd post here and hoped to find out I'm just being overly nitpicky about a normal kid behaviour.

Is it something I should mention to her mother to take her to a doctor for?


----------



## pani

There is a version of OCD called OCPD (Obsessive Compulsive Personality Disorder) that may fit her a little better. Either way, pediatrician can probably point her in the right direction.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

It sounds like it may be some variation of OCD. Any type of mental health concern is part of a spectrum - not everyone shows ALL the symptoms. Sometimes one person's situation is less severe than another. But it would be worth talking to her mother about seeing a pediatrician. Licking a remote, while strange, doesn't necessarily cause problems. But it could be early symptoms of an illness or disorder that could escalate if not treated.


----------



## Admin

whiskylollipop said:


> Let's take a break from the furkids and talk about this human kid I've got lying around my house. She is 7, intelligent, outgoing and normal in nearly every way. But she has some kind of weird oral fixation where when she's absently watching TV and thinks no one's looking, she grabs stuff and starts mouthing/licking them. Like TV remotes, cups, toys, DVD cases, hairbrushes.
> 
> And I don't mean casual licking once or twice, but industriously swiping every inch of the object with her tongue, like she compulsively HAS to cover the whole thing in saliva. Is that normal?? I thought only teething toddlers put stuff in their mouth. But she's always been a chewy sort of kid.
> 
> Internet searches all seem to lead to some kind of OCD or sensory input disorder, but I don't see her behaviour as necessarily OCD in the "has to do it or she'll have a breakdown" way because she easily stops when someone says something. It seems more of an absent-minded "this is a good idea, I'd like to do this" kind of thing, like me when I get up at 3am to whip up some curry 'cause I feel like it dammit.
> 
> What is making her do this, could it be a dental thing (she is losing baby teeth) or some sort of mental tic? Or is it normal behaviour for kids this age?
> 
> I'd also like to mention that she is a skinny kid who rejects a lot of her food. She probably puts more inedible stuff in her mouth than actual proper food.



Have her tested for anemia. I had a similar issue when I was a kid and the solution was an iron supplement.


----------



## HiddlesKenway

Austin said:


> Have her tested for anemia. I had a similar issue when I was a kid and the solution was an iron supplement.




Definitely agree here, I did the same thing when I was little and I had a severe iron deficiency (still do get badly iron deficient now, I'm seventeen.) but I wouldn't completely rule out anything else if she's picky with food then she's probably not getting enough iron, try an iron supplement and couple it with something like grape juice plus she'll be more inclined to take it. If her issue doesn't go away in two weeks then I would take her to a doctor as it may be more then one deficiency or a mental disorder like OCD.

Could also just be a case of fidgeting, like twiddling your fingers or tossing an object up in the air and catching it.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Thank you all so much for the input! I'll have a talk to her mother about it. I get iron deficiency myself, although as far as I know I've never had a problem with licking stuff as a kid. Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## bunnyornot

Pica is a condition where people eat or lick objects that aren't food. Some sources say it's due to a deficiency and some say it's due to anxiety. I would get a doctor to check her out like stated above. if she's not big on food then she may be searching for something in her diet. Maybe try a children's vitamin


----------



## Devi

you could always get her a oral fidget. Its what I use for my nine yr old with oral sensory issues.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Thanks guys. I talked to her mom about it and she seemed highly offended that I would suggest something was wrong with her daughter. Geez! The girl came to our place the other day with her sleeves totally soaked with saliva, this canNOT be normal. Her mom dismissed it as a temporary behaviour due to her baby teeth falling out and adult ones growing in. I still find it excessive and odd though.

I wonder what her mom would say if I sent her kid home with a baby teething ring - lol.


----------



## Sweetie

This is not normal for a 7 year old. I am agreeing that it could be a deficiency of some kind or a mental disorder. A psychologist or psychiatrist would be better able to diagnose the problem if a deficiency is ruled out.

The mom is in denial that something isn't wrong with her kid. Most parents are because they want their child to be normal. In my opinion, all people are normal, some just have setbacks that cause them to not do normal things all the time. Everyone is different.

I will research this and get back to you on it. I am going to be going to school to help people with disabilities.

Also this kid is not teething, kids don't teethe a second time. Yes they lose their teeth and new ones come in, permanent ones, but they don't teethe like babies do.


----------



## Bville

whiskylollipop said:


> Thanks guys. I talked to her mom about it and she seemed highly offended that I would suggest something was wrong with her daughter. Geez! The girl came to our place the other day with her sleeves totally soaked with saliva, this canNOT be normal. Her mom dismissed it as a temporary behaviour due to her baby teeth falling out and adult ones growing in. I still find it excessive and odd though.
> 
> I wonder what her mom would say if I sent her kid home with a baby teething ring - lol.



When I replied I thought you were talking about your own child. I'm not surprised the mom was offended. I thought if you were the mom you might get offended. People who are blind to their kids problems are in denial. I would suspect the worst, that there is some abuse going on and the child is exhibiting the stress with this behavior.


----------



## Devi

Maybe try talking to the child's father? And if that doesn't work you may have to get authorities involved as Bville suggested there maybe abuse going on kids tend to act oddly to cover up these things. And this child does need help licking things as you described is NOT NORMAL and needs to be addressed.


----------



## Apebull

Can you give her gum when she's at your house. That way everything isn't getting licked. I think the mom should talk to her dr about it, but you can't force her to. But if she's chewing gum it might help. My son bites his nails like crazy and if he's chewing gum it helps for a minute. Not that biting nails and licking things is the same though.


----------



## HiddlesKenway

Apebull said:


> Can you give her gum when she's at your house. That way everything isn't getting licked. I think the mom should talk to her dr about it, but you can't force her to. But if she's chewing gum it might help. My son bites his nails like crazy and if he's chewing gum it helps for a minute. Not that biting nails and licking things is the same though.




I agree. Doesn't have to necessarily be gum but a distraction nevertheless as long as it distracts her and preoccupies her it should help. If it's not medical or harmless mental then abuse of some sort is a possibility.


----------



## whiskylollipop

I am fairly certain it's not abuse, her mother is very protective of her. And apart from the licking she is a happy, playful, outgoing, brave as balls child. Plus she is the world's worst secret keeper, you should hear the things she tattles on about her mum, school friends, etc, and LOVES getting sympathy for anything she can muster up tears over. Can't tell you how many times she's cried over a papercut that's not even bleeding and demanded kisses and a completely unnecessary band aid. So I'm sure if something bad was going on in her home I would've heard about it.

Gum is something I thought about giving, but she only chews it till the flavours gone, like in 3 minutes, and wants another one. And then she gets a sugar high. As anyone who's ever met a kid knows - that means total chaos.


----------



## morganandbunns

Not sure how old this is, but the symptoms you mentioned sound a lot like P.A.N.D.A.S

My brother experienced situations like the one you stated, except rather then runnig his tounge over the object he would touch and it lick his hand and repeat over and over. And his appetite- which was previously pretty decent, minimized to refusing nearly everything.

After this, everything kinda exploded. He would have mental breakdowns, and every thought that ran through his head would HAVE to come out. Some of these were offensive, things like, "Mum that lady is fat" or "That boy keeps stuttering." 

It escalated to the point where we would choke and gag himself because his "fingers told him to".

Yeah, it was scary.

He was 7-8 when all of this was happening and he is ok now, a little off sometimes.


----------



## Elliriyanna

I would talk to your pediatrician and possibly ask to see a specialist. This is not a normal thing and most likely something is causing it. I don't think she is unhealthy or anything but there can be hidden mental issues. My boyfriends mother was a special needs teacher and I work with special needs children ( I swear any little thing and they are special needs, One only has sensory processing disorder) And it could be pica, that tends to make children eat inedible things. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pica_(disorder)

Yes this condition mostly makes children eat inedible things, however I do not see why it couldn't present another way.


----------



## iliketobinky

i know this is an old post but just wanted to point out something.
i have pica,it isnt a condition where you just lick something,you actualy eat [or at least attempt to] it,its also very rare in people who dont have developmental disabilities apart from pregnant women.

i woud wonder if the girl was on the autistic spectrum,i chew my flesh,clothing etc and i have classic autism,its a 'stim' as well as a reaction to feelings like frustration and lack of communication.its also sensory seeking.


----------



## Dupioni

I was looking for some help and advise for my son who has a disability and licks everything when I saw this post. Being a mum of a sick child I know how sensitive parents are, our lives are not to be discussed on Internet without our concent. We prefer to keep things private. If the mother gave you an excuse is because she doesn’t want to share her daughter’s health matters with you, so I believe you should respect that. I saw answers to your post speculating if this mother is in denial ou abusive, which I very much doubt, parents are the first ones to notice something is wrong, and the first ones to look for help. So unless you have evidence that this mother is abusive I advise you to take a step back and save this family from your curiosity. It is not helpful and it is more likely to cause them distress. As you said, you are not the mother.


----------



## Susannah

Not everything that is deemed, 'odd behaviour', is pathological...she may simply outgrow this behaviour.


----------

